

Full stack and generalist devs: Get paid to earn a MSC or MSE from CMU - atheistasleep

This is a legitimate work-study program...emphasis on the work. Degree is considered impugned income, you only pay taxes. Working on applications of real-time scaleable analytics. Contact thread owner for details.
======
honest_joe
Hi can you tell us more ?

